# [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes - Update #2



## Homerclon (7. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Piloten, antreten!
Der Arcade-Simulator _World of Warplane_ von Wargaming.net erlaubt euch eure Fähigkeiten mit Flugzeugen aus der Zeit zwischen 1930er und ca. 1950er Jahre zu beweisen.
Ihr beginnt eure Laufbahn in einem Doppeldecker,  mit  fliegerischem Geschick und Glück werdet ihr auch die ersten mit Strahltriebwerke betriebene Flugzeuge erleben.

Vorerst habt ihr die Wahl zwischen Flugzeugmodelle der _Sowjetunion_, dem _Deutschen Reich_ und der _Vereinigten Staaten_.
Nach dem Release sollen Flugzeuge der Nationen _Vereinigtes Königreich_ und _Japanisches Kaiserreich_ dazu stoßen.
Alle Nationen haben ihre Stärken und Schwächen, sowie besondere Flugzeugklassen. Jagdflugzeuge bietet jede Nation, daneben gibts noch:
SU: Schlachtflugzeuge (Z.b. Iljuschin Il-2); DR: Zerstörer (Z.b. Messerschmitt Bf 110); US: Trägerflugzeuge (Z.b. Chance Vaught F4U "Corsair")
Wer wissen möchten welche Flugzeugmodelle ganz genau derzeit Verfügbar sind, der findet die Antwort in den Forschungsbäumen auf der Offiziellen Webseite.

Seit dem 1.06.12 befindet sich WoWP in der _Closed Beta-Phase_, weshalb noch lange nicht alle Features integriert sind, (auch ein paar der in diesem Thread genannten) und auch der Zugang neuer Spieler eingeschränkt ist.
Zurzeit hat man bei der Sprachversion nur die Wahl zwischen Englisch und Russisch.

Aktuell gibt es nur einen Spielmodus, den _Überlegenheitsmodus_:
Wie der Name schon sagt, soll man die Überlegenheit erkämpfen. Für den schnellen Sieg gibts zwei Ziele:
1. Zerstört alle gegnerische Flugzeuge: Das Simpelste, wenn auch nicht immer einfachste.
2. Zerstört alle Bodenziele: Auf jeder Karte gibts Bodenziele die man zerstören kann.
Diese liegen etwas auf der Karte zerstreut. Dies können Gebäude sein oder Schiffe. Die Strategisch wichtigsten Orte haben mehr Strukturpunkte (Trefferpunkte) und sind  mit Luftabwehrgeschütze gesichert, die ebenfalls zerstörbar sind. Was aber auch bedeutet das man diese Verteidigen sollte.

Je größer die erspielte Überlegenheit eines Teams ist (anhand der bereits zerstörten Ziele), desto schneller erhalten sie Überlegensheitspunkte. Hat ein Team dabei 100% erreicht, gewinnt es. Man muss also nicht eines der beiden Ziele erreichen, bereits wenn man einen leichten Vorteil hat, braucht man nur noch zu warten.

Mit einem der nächsten Patches soll der _Geleitschutz-Modus_ integriert werden. Der Name ist eigentlich selbsterklärend.
Entweder beschützt man eine Gruppe Bomber auf ihrem Weg zum Zielgebiet, oder umgekehrt, man muss eben diese Bomber zerstören.

Bei der Steuerungsmöglichkeit habt ihr die Wahl zwischen: Tastatur, Maus + Tastatur, Joystick und Gamepad.
Es sollen sehr viele Joysticks und alle übliche Hardware-Elemente nativ Unterstützt werden. (Da ich nur einen Joystick habe, kann ich zur Anzahl der unterstützten keine Aussage machen.)

---

Es gibt einige Parallelen zu World of Tanks (WoT), vom gleichen Entwickler. (Sammelthread zu WoT im PCGHX.)
Beide Spiele kann man mit dem selben Account spielen. Wer also für das eine Spiel einen Account hat, kann diesen auch für das Andere verwenden.

So bekommt man in beiden Spielen durch gespielte Schlachte _Kredits_ (eine Ingame-Währung) und _Erfahrungspunkte_ (Exp).
Zudem gibts eine zweite Währung, genannt _Gold_. Diese erhält man nur im Austausch gegen echtes Geld. (~10€ für 7.500 Gold) Davon kann man einen Premium-Account (+50% Exp & Kredits; 30 Tage Premium kosten 7.500 Gold.) bezahlen, mehr Stellplätze im Hangar, und andere Vorteile erwerben. Manches bringt auch echte Vorteile im Kampf. Bei WoT z.b. Munition mit höherem Durchschlag.

Mit den _Kredits_ kauft man neue Vehikel, zahlt für Reparaturen und Munition, erwirbt bessere Module (Z.b. Motor, Bewaffnung usw.), Zusatzmodule (Werkzeugkiste z.b. zur schnelleren Reparatur, uvm.) oder kauft Verbrauchsgüter. (z.b. Reparaturkits, Medipacks, Feuerlöscher und weitere, mit sofortiger Wirkung.)
Auch kann man die Ausbildung der Besatzung damit, einmalig, beschleunigen. Oder das beim Umlernen auf ein anderes Vehikel nicht die Ausbildung nicht von neuem beginnt.

Mit den _Erfahrungspunkte_ kann man, die bereits erwähnten bessere Module, und neue Vehikel freischalten.
Die _Erfahrungspunkte_ gibts in zwei Varianten, einmal als Vehikel-Gebundene, diese kann man nur bei dem Vehikel einsetzen mit dem man sie erspielt hat, und als _freie Exp_.
Die _freien Exp_ kann man bei allen Vehikel, egal welcher Nation, einsetzen. Im Austausch gegen Gold kann man gebundene Exp in Freie Exp umwandeln können. 1 Gold für 25Exp. (WoT-Preis)
Gegen eine geringe Gebühr wird man auch die freie Erfahrung von WoT und WoWP in das jeweils andere Spiel übertragen können. (Noch kein Preis bekannt.)

Das ClanWar-System das bereits in WoT gespielt wird, ein Welteroberungsmodus bei dem Clans um Provinzen auf der Weltkarte spielen,
wird beide Spiele indirekt miteinander verbinden. So werden sich Clans in WoT und WoWP auf der Weltkarte gegenseitig Unterstützen können.
Z.b. indem ein WoT-Clan man einen Luftschlag von einem WoWP-Clan anfordert. (Dabei sind die Flugzeuge dann KI gesteuert.)

Zudem verwenden beide Spiele die selbe Engine, die BigWorld-Engine von Bigworld Pty Ltd.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---
Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Videos:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3W5G3Nn5xM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_19EOLS9YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Gameplay-Video (rechtes) enthält nur Bildmaterial aus der Alpha.



Viele weitere Bilder und Videos findet man hier.


---
!! UPDATE 20.7.12 !!
Strategie-Zone.de hat die Erlaubnis erhalten eine exklusive Preview zu erstellen.
Dort erhaltet ihr einen aktuellen Überblick wie weit die Beta zurzeit fortgeschritten ist.
---
!! UPDATE 14.8.12 !!
*Die Japaner kommen!*
Heute hat Wargaming.net die japanischen Flugzeuge vorstellt.
Die Trägergestützten Jagdflugzeuge werden den ersten Strang im japanischen Baum darstellen, doch darunter sind auch die eine oder andere Legende.
Bspw: Mitsubishi A6M2 Zero, Nakajima Type 91, der Doppelrumpf-Abfangjäger Mitsubishi J4M1 Senden, Kyushu J7W1, J7W2 und J7W3.
Sowie Prototypen die nie im Einsatz waren.



> „Die Integration der japanischen Kampfflugzeuge gibt uns nicht nur die Möglichkeit legendäre Flieger zu entdecken, sondern erlaubt uns auch den Spielern zu zeigen, wie sich diese Modelle während der Dauer des zweiten Weltkriegs entwickelt haben“, sagt Anton Sitnikau, Producer von World of Warplanes. „Durch die Einzigartigkeit aller Maschinen erhalten die Spieler eine sehr große Freiheit, ihre Taktiken und ihren Spielstil den jeweiligen Gegnern variabel anzupassen.“


Die Stärken der japanischen Flugzeuge liegen in ihrer Schnelligkeit, guter horizontalen Manövrierbarkeit und einer hohen Feuerkraft, dafür wurden sie von den westlichen Nationen sehr gefürchtet. Weiterer Vorteil war die gut Rundumsicht der Piloten im Luftkampf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teaser zu den japanischen Flugzeugen:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DPROuG_2rQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





​ 
!! Update 15.11.13 !!

*GraKa-Benchmark von PCGH zum Release:*
World of Warplanes im Test: GPU-Benchmarks mit 11 Grafikkarten und Technik-Check​ 

Quellen:
eu.WorldofWarplanes.com: Japanische Flugzeuge kommen
Strategie-Zone.de: Exklusives Interview mit Wargaming.net - Die Japaner kommen

Wenn dann mal die Open Beta startet, und damit die Verschwiegenheitsklausel (NDA) für die Spieler fällt, gibts selbst geschossen Screenshots und genauere Beschreibungen. (Muss ausfallen.)​


----------



## Danger23 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Ich denke bis zur Open Beta wird es noch etwas dauern. Aber was man sicher schreiben kann. Es gibt keine Camper da dies einfach mit Flugzeugen nicht möglich ist und daher ist es einfach etwas flotter als WOT wo jeder hinter irgend einem Stein hockt.


----------



## Minga_Bua (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Ich hätte sooooooooooooooooooo gerne einen betazugang  Hab mich heute gefreut als ich ne neue email von denen hatte.. Die besagt aber nur das das Spiel aus der alpha in die closed beta wechselt und ich weiterhin in der warteschlage für einen Zugang bin (


----------



## Homerclon (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Naja, man kann auch Campen, einfach schleifen fliegen.
Ich hab jedoch noch niemand gesehen der das macht. Eher Leute die Ziellos umher fliegen.
Dürfte daran liegen das es nichts bringt.

Aber in WoWP wird es sicherlich nicht so viele *piep* wie in WoT geben. Da es deutlich schwieriger ist erfolgreich im Luftkampf zu sein, als bei einem Schlagabtausch zweier Tanks.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Man muss den Feind ja auch erstmal treffen


----------



## Homerclon (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Ja eben.
Ich hab leider noch kein Flugzeug mit drehbarem Turm gefunden, das Zielen und Treffen wäre damit deutlich einfacher.


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*



> Ich hab leider noch kein Flugzeug mit drehbarem Turm gefunden, das Zielen und Treffen wäre damit deutlich einfacher.


Geschützkanzel vom Bomber?  

Hätte auch so gern einen Key. Alpha wurde nichts, hab aber die Mail bekommen das durch meine Bewerbung für die Alpha, die Chance erhöht wurde das ich nen Beta-Key bekomme...  Also warten :/

Freu mich aber schon. WoWP dürfte anspruchsvoller und spaßiger sein. Ich hoffe nur das die Steuerung gut ist


----------



## Homerclon (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

In die Geschützkanzel kann man sich nicht setzen. Man steuert immer den Piloten.
Die werden, wie die Luftabwehrstellungen am Boden, von einer KI gesteuert.

Noch hast du nichts verpasst.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*



Robonator schrieb:


> Geschützkanzel vom Bomber?
> 
> Hätte auch so gern einen Key. Alpha wurde nichts, hab aber die Mail bekommen das durch meine Bewerbung für die Alpha, die Chance erhöht wurde das ich nen Beta-Key bekomme...  Also warten :/
> 
> Freu mich aber schon. WoWP dürfte anspruchsvoller und spaßiger sein. Ich hoffe nur das die Steuerung gut ist


 
Dann machen wa zsm. die Lüfte unsicher


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Dann machen wa zsm. die Lüfte unsicher


 
Du Fisch kommst ja nichtmal ran wegen WoT


----------



## Seeefe (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*



Robonator schrieb:


> Du Fisch kommst ja nichtmal ran wegen WoT


 
Ja ich weiß  (Also du bist der linke  ) 

Aber fußball war dann doch schon geil


----------



## KornDonat (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Also mich kann World of Warplanes jetzt nicht so wirklich begeistern.
Mir fehlt da das Gewisse etwas z.B. Taktisches vorgehen usw. aber mal schauen was da noch so kommt.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*



KornDonat schrieb:


> Also mich kann World of Warplanes jetzt nicht so wirklich begeistern.
> Mir fehlt da das Gewisse etwas z.B. Taktisches vorgehen usw. aber mal schauen was da noch so kommt.


 
Du spielst WoT und beschwerst dich das dir bei WoWP Taktik fehlt?


----------



## KornDonat (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*



Robonator schrieb:


> Du spielst WoT und beschwerst dich das dir bei WoWP Taktik fehlt?


 
So siehts aus 
Bei WoT kann man ja noch ein wenig Taktisch vorgehen wenn man im Zug spielt bei WoWP wüsste ich nicht wie das gehen soll


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*



KornDonat schrieb:


> So siehts aus
> Bei WoT kann man ja noch ein wenig Taktisch vorgehen wenn man im Zug spielt bei WoWP wüsste ich nicht wie das gehen soll


 
Bei WoT ist alles voller Lemminge  
Bei WoWP könntest z.B. mit deinem Zug den Gegner flankieren und in den Rücken fallen? Gleich zu beginn runter innen Tiefflug und ganz aussen rum bis du hinter dem Feind bist


----------



## KornDonat (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*



Robonator schrieb:


> Bei WoT ist alles voller Lemminge
> Bei WoWP könntest z.B. mit deinem Zug den Gegner flankieren und in den Rücken fallen? Gleich zu beginn runter innen Tiefflug und ganz aussen rum bis du hinter dem Feind bist


 
Ob das so funktioniert...ich weiß ja nicht ^^
Ich bleib lieber bei WoT und warte auf World of Battleships


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Mit WoB rechne ich erst ende 2013 ^^


----------



## KornDonat (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Ist ja auch erst für Mitte 2013 angekündigt  Die Alpha soll aber noch Ende diesen Jahres kommen


----------



## Homerclon (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*



KornDonat schrieb:


> So siehts aus
> Bei WoT kann man ja noch ein wenig Taktisch vorgehen wenn man im Zug spielt bei WoWP wüsste ich nicht wie das gehen soll


 Kannst ja mal echte Kampfpiloten fragen, wie man bei Luftkämpfen taktisch vorgeht. (Wenn man im Dogfight angekommen ist und keine Luft-Luft-Raketen mehr übrig hat, dürfte sich das noch am ehesten vergleichen lassen.)

Aber doch, doch, so ein bisschen Taktik ist schon Möglich.
Z.b. Das man die Zerstörer von Jäger beschützen lässt, während diese die Bodenziele zerstören.
Oder einfach ganz allgemein das man sich gegenseitig Rückendeckung gibt. Einen Gegner abzuschütteln und selbst in Schussposition zu kommen ist gar nicht so einfach, wenn man einen Gegner hinter sich hat, der weiß wie man fliegt.

Erwarte das aber nicht in Randoms mit irgendwelchen Leuten.
In der Alpha hatte ich das einmal erlebt. Da war es jedoch ein 2 vs 2.


Wow, ne eigene News für meinen Thread auf der Main.
Nicht nur eine Erwähnung innerhalb einer anderen News.
Muss mir die WoWP Vorstellung ja besser gelungen sein, als ich dachte.


----------



## Bambusbar (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Ist das mit den Wartezeiten eigentlich nu besser geworden?
Also spielen da mal n paar mehr Leute?

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich bis jetzt nur die tolle Übungsmission geflogen bin - die übrigens bei mir nicht angerechnet wird ^^.
Jedesmal wenn ich n richtiges Gefecht machen wollte bin ich nach ~ 5 Min entnervt aus der Warteschlange raus und hab wieder WoT gezockt :x


----------



## Conqi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Ich bin auch in der Alpha dabei, muss aber sagen WoWP gefällt mir bisher nicht. Es ist anders als WoT eben kein besonderes Spielprinzip semi-realistische Flugsimulatoren gibts halt zu Hauf und in besser mMn. Störend ist auch, dass die Performance bei mir ebenso schlecht wie bei WoT ist. Nur bei WoT fährt man 20 und schießt ab und an mal, für ein schnelles Flugspiel wie WoWP ist die miese Performance der Tod. Und gut aussehen tuts dabei nicht mal.
Ich warte daher auf WoB, das hoffentlich mehr wird wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. WoT hat seine Macken und Problemchen, aber es ist eben einzigartig. WoWP hat zu viel Konkurrenz, die es für mich besser macht.

@Homerlon: Gratulation zur Main


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

muss Lars-G90 zustimmen.
bin auch seit der alpha dabei und so wirklich lange hat man damit kein spaß. hatte neulich in der beta noch ein paar runden gedreht, aber dann war auch die luft raus.
das spielprinzip ist einfach zu simpel. wirkt wie ein spiel aus der jahrtausendwende, nur dass man jetzt gegen andere zocken kann.
vlt entwickelt sich das ja noch in ne gute richtung, aber deticated server bei WoT hätten mir besser gefallen...


----------



## sh4sta (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

N1 Homer  

Das SPiel selber...naja...ich finds (noch) nicht wirklich prickelnd. Bin seit der Alpha dabei, aber naja...ewig lange warten bis genug Leute zusammen sind und die Steuerung ect. find ich jetzt auch nicht Optimal. Zumindest die Maus/Tastatur Steuerung. Diese ist zwar wie in dem Spiel Freelancer, aber leider ist es viel zu schwammig bzw. Zeitversetzt. Das is shcon recht nervig, wenn man immer noch nach oben fliegt, obwohl man die Maus schon längst nach unten gezogen hat.  Aber hey, es ist halt nur ne Alpha/Beta, ich bin guter Hoffnung, das dit Spiel vllt doch noch was für mich wird.


----------



## Seeefe (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> aber deticated server bei WoT hätten mir besser gefallen...


 
Dedicate Server sind doch bei dem Spielsystem wie es WoT hat nutzlos und sinnlos. Der MM hat zwar machen, aber anders kann manns net lösen


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Dedicate Server sind doch bei dem Spielsystem wie es WoT hat nutzlos und sinnlos. Der MM hat zwar machen, aber anders kann manns net lösen


 
Sinnlos würd ich nun nicht sagen. Zumindest ein Filter in den man Maps auswählen kann auf die man Bock hätte wäre nice. Dann würde ich auch deutlich öfter WoT spielen, aber jetzt kommen einfach viel zu viele grausame Maps dran...


----------



## Danger23 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

@Homerclon: Gratuliere zur Main. Also Spieler der zum "campen" im Kreis geflogen ist hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich geb zu ich flieg manchmal auch Ziellos im Kreis herum aber das liegt wohl daran das ich noch nicht raus habe wie ich ein Ziel am besten angehe. 

@ Sh4sta: Es gibt auch mit dem Joystick einen gewissen Inputlag aber ist halt noch ne Beta. Auch die Kollisionsabfrage hat hin und wieder noch ein paar macken. 

Die Maus/Tastatur Steuerung ist noch nicht wirklich gut. Damit bin ich wirklich Ziellos herum geeiert. Jetzt hab ich einen Joystick und es ist deutlich besser. Leider hab ich aber immer wieder Ping Schwankungen. Und das erledigen eines Gegners ist deutlich schwerer und anspruchsvoller als in Wot. Da drehst einfach mal ein wenig den Turm.


----------



## KornDonat (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal echte Kampfpiloten fragen, wie man bei Luftkämpfen taktisch vorgeht. (Wenn man im Dogfight angekommen ist und keine Luft-Luft-Raketen mehr übrig hat, dürfte sich das noch am ehesten vergleichen lassen.)
> 
> Aber doch, doch, so ein bisschen Taktik ist schon Möglich.
> Z.b. Das man die Zerstörer von Jäger beschützen lässt, während diese die Bodenziele zerstören.
> ...



Naja wie man im echten Luftkampf taktisch vorgeht ist mir durchaus bewusst aber doch nicht bei WoWP und erst recht nicht im Random Match


----------



## Homerclon (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Wie lange man in der Warteschleife hängt, ist ganz davon abhängig um welche Uhrzeit man Online ist, und welche Tier-Stufe gerade gefragt ist.

Das gibts sogar auf'm WoT Testserver, das man mit manchen Tierstufen sogar in ein Zeitlimit rennen kann.
Nachdem man wieder aus der Warteschleife geworfen wird und darum geben wird ein anderen Tank zu wählen, oder es später noch einmal zu versuchen. (Da hab ich vielleicht blöd geschaut, als ich das las.)


----------



## sh4sta (12. Juni 2012)

@danger, nen joystick muss ich mir erst mal wieder kaufen ;p Ist aber schon fest in Planung. Wenn schon Flugzeug fliegen, dann "richtig" mit J-Stick ;p


----------



## Danger23 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Ja mit Joystick ist es viel leichter. Mit Maus und Tastatur eine Fassrolle hinzubekommen war schon ein kleine Herausforderung. Mit dem Joystick kannst mehrere hintereinander machen ohne irgendwie Probleme zu bekommen. Auch sonst lässt der Flieger sich viel besser stören.

Mal ne Frage, passiert euch auch öfter das ihr noch 3-4 Meter über der Erde seit und trotzdem einen Crash habt?

Ja und die Wartezeit hängt von der Tierstufe ab. Mit Tier IV-V ist es eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Minga_Bua (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Jemand n Tip wie man an ne beta rankommt?


----------



## Robonator (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Besorg dir nen Beta-Key


----------



## Homerclon (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Melde dich für die Beta auf der WoWP-Seite. (Link ist im Eröffnungspost)
Dort ist rechts ein großes Bild "Join Closed Beta", da drauf klicken und den Schritten folgen.
Wenn du schon WoT hast, kannst dich mit deinem WoT Account anmelden. (Darauf achten das es der richtige Server ist, EU, NA, RU, SEA ... die sind alle getrennt. Der Link im EP führt auf die EU-WoWP-Seite.)

Danach heißt es _Warten und Tee trinken._
Und setz dir besser schon mal eine LKW-Ladung Tee auf. _Könnte_ länger dauern.

Achja, keine Sorge sollte keine eMail für eine Bestätigung oder so kommen.
Da passiert gar nichts, solange bis du Freigeschaltet wurdest.

---
Alternativ: Es läuft gerade ein Contest, bei dem wird ein Beta-Zugang an den/die Gewinner verteilt.
klick mich


----------



## Homerclon (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Ein neuer Teaser wurde veröffentlicht.
In diesem werden die Trägergestützte Flugzeuge der US Navy vorgestellt. Diese bilden den einzigartigen Strang des US-Forschungsbaum.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYxkzxnDpko


> Wargaming is happy to present the US carrier-based fighter aircrafts –  a unique line of warplanes to fight in the virtual skies of World of  Warplanes.
> 
> An unorthodox and often adventurous design, ability to carry loads of  various weapons, awesome ruggedness coupled with high maneuverability  and increased fuel capacity makes the carrier-capable fighters excellent  machines for intense dogfighting, formidable surface attacks, recon and  other combat missions.
> 
> ...




Wer anstatt eines Videos sich lieber durch Bilder klickt: Bitte schön.


----------



## 1mannlan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Mal ne Frage an Leute die das hier schon Spielen,

ich bin von der Maussteuerung nicht wirklich überzeugt, Spieler werden das sicher wissen.
Hatte mir sowieso schon länger überlegt einen Joystick anzuschaffen habe nur davon keine Ahnung.
Nun hab ich mal ein bisschen geguckt und bin auf wohl einen der bekanntesten (Saitek Cyborg F.L.Y. 5) gestossen.
Habe drüber jedoch gelesen das der in der Präzision nicht ganz das Optimum sein soll, frage ist, wäre er für WoWp dann überhaupt zu gebrauchen? Ich tu mich ja mit der Maus schon ziemlich hart .
Oder habts ihr Top Alternativen so bis 50 € auf Lager?


----------



## Homerclon (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Ich kann dir nur sagen das ich mit Maus + Tastatur besser zurecht komme, als mit Joystick. (Ich habe ein Saitek Cyborg Evo Force.)
Aber viele WoWP-Spieler schwören auf die Steuerung über Joystick.

Ein bestimmten Joystick kann ich nicht empfehlen.
Ich hatte neben dem oben genannte, nur einmal einen NoName Joystick. (8+ Jahre her) Und beide hatte ich nicht häufig genutzt.


----------



## Homerclon (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Versucht euer Glück, und ergattert einen von 500 WoWP Closed Beta-Keys:

Closed Beta Key Give Away (KLICKEN)

*HINWEIS*: Diese sind scheinbar für die NA-Server!


---

Update im EP:
Strategie-Zone.de hat die Erlaubnis erhalten eine exklusive Preview zu erstellen.
Dort erhaltet ihr einen aktuellen Überblick wie weit die Beta zurzeit fortgeschritten ist.


----------



## sh4sta (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] World of Warplanes*

Hier könnt ihr auhc noch welche abgreifen. 

Gewinnspiel - World of Warplanes - Gewinnspiel


----------



## Homerclon (14. August 2012)

Wargaming.net hat heute die japanischen Flugzeuge vorgestellt.
Text, Bildmaterial und Links findet ihr im EP.


----------



## Robonator (14. August 2012)

Hab nu auch nen Key bekommen und es macht eigentlich schon ziemlich Spaß nur die gesamte Menüführung ist voll fürn Arsch... Nach ca 40 Minuten hab ich erst gecheckt wie das mit dem Forschen funzt. 
Und es gibt dauernd irgendwelche Idioten die Teamkill machen -.-


----------



## Homerclon (14. August 2012)

Probleme mit Teamkill kann ich nicht bestätigen, nur durch Unfälle, weil die Leute nicht darauf achten was um sie herum ist.
Geht mir aber genauso, auf der Jagd bekomme ich einen Tunnelblick. Das einzige neben mir und dem Gegner das ich dann noch wahrnehme, ist der Boden.


----------



## Robonator (14. August 2012)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Probleme mit Teamkill kann ich nicht bestätigen, nur durch Unfälle, weil die Leute nicht darauf achten was um sie herum ist.
> Geht mir aber genauso, auf der Jagd bekomme ich einen Tunnelblick. Das einzige neben mir und dem Gegner das ich dann noch wahrnehme, ist der Boden.


 
In meinen 4 Runden ist jedes mal irgendein spacken direkt in mich reingeflogen


----------



## Zyklon83 (16. August 2012)

So ein mist will das auch endlich mal anspielen warte aber schon gut 8 wochen auf ein key  wielange habt ihr gewartet?


----------



## Homerclon (16. August 2012)

Nur ein paar Wochen. Gibt welche die hatten noch schneller den Zugang, und welche die warten schon mehrere Monate.

Wie ich gehört habe, kann man es auf der GameCom anspielen.


----------



## Papzt (16. August 2012)

Ich habe 16 Tage auf meinen Alpha Key gewartet. Jetzt, wo meine seine XP auch irgendwie benutzen kann macht es schon mehr Spaß.


----------



## MESeidel (20. August 2012)

Sind ja die gleichen Leute hier wie im WoT Thread^^

Spielt zufällig jemand mit xbox Pad?
Bzw irgendwo was gelesen im Vergleich zu Tastaur/Maus, Joystick?
Ich stöber zwar auch gerade durchs offizielle Forum aber trotzdem für alle Tipps offen.


----------



## Papzt (20. August 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist dir Steuerung via Pad viel schlimmer als mit Maus/Tastatur. Damit komme ich noch am besten zu recht. Joystick habe ich leider keinen.


----------



## Homerclon (20. August 2012)

Für Joystick braucht man viel Übung, oder aber mein Joystick (Saitek Cyborg Evo Force) ist doch Müll.
Ich brauch jedenfalls mit Joystick ewig um einen Gegner abzuschießen.
Mit Maus + Tastatur (rein Tastatur kann ich nicht machen, Ghosting.), hab ich einen Gegner viel schneller unten.


----------



## Papzt (20. August 2012)

Mir fällt es mit Maus und Tastatur auch recht leicht. Und Spaß macht es langsam wirklich


----------



## KornDonat (21. August 2012)

Ich wollte WoWP gestern auch mal wieder spielen habs updaten lassen und was ist ich bekomm irgendein Critical Error beim Starten des Spiels und nichts geht, habs dann komplett gelöscht mir den neuesten Launcher von WoWP Seite geholt installiert und jetzt fängt der nicht mal das downloaden des Spiels an da irgendein Error kommt -.-

Edit: Ok nun funktioniert das downloaden doch aufmal heute Vormittag gings nicht... Mal sehen ob ichs denn dieses mal starten kann ^^


----------



## Papzt (21. August 2012)

Das können wir auch mal zusammen zocken


----------



## KornDonat (21. August 2012)

Klar können wir mal machen musst nur sagen wann


----------



## Papzt (21. August 2012)

Ab morgen 0800 bin ich online


----------



## Domowoi (22. August 2012)

MESeidel schrieb:


> [..]Spielt zufällig jemand mit xbox Pad?[...]


 Ich spiele mit einem X Box Pad. Braucht eine Menge Gewöhnung und mann muss die Tastenbelegung großteils umstellen. Und selbst wenn man die Belegung ändert funktioniert nicht alles. Bin eher enttäuscht.


----------



## Minga_Bua (28. August 2012)

Bin ich blind oder warum finde ich keine Freundeliste? Würd gern mitm Kumpel zusammen ins Spiel gehen aber finde keine Option dafür.


----------



## Papzt (28. August 2012)

Gibt es noch nicht. Mit deinem Gold kannst du auch noch nichts anfangen. Du musst bedenken, dass wir gerade erst am Anfang der CBT sind. Wenn du die Alpha gesehen hast kannst du jetzt doch schon glücklich sein über die ganzen Funktionen


----------



## Homerclon (29. August 2012)

WG benutzt eine andere Definition für Beta.
In WGs Beta-Versionen fehlen noch Features.


----------



## Papzt (29. August 2012)

Selbst wenn die Spiele live gehen fehlt noch Content


----------



## sh4sta (29. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Spiele live gehen fehlt noch Content


 
Und sind noch Beta^^


----------



## jeamal (31. August 2012)

Bin jetzt auch dabei.... Musste gerade mal 1 Woche nach Bewerbung warten für meine Freigabe. 

Also ich muss sagen, das Spiel macht jetzt schon ordentlich fun und ist eine sehr gute Abwechslung zu WoT. Im ersten Gefecht hab ich gleich mal 3 feindliche Flugzeuge abgeschossen und war der letzte Überlebende am Ende aus meinen Team. Leider aber verloren.. anscheinend war die Zeit rum oder so... k. A. 

Gruß


----------



## Papzt (31. August 2012)

Naja es geht dabei ja um diese Überlegenheitspunkte. An sich haben sie in den letzten paar Patches gut was geleistet. Ich spiele jetzt zusätzlich noch Mechwarrior...also Panzer, Flugzeuge und Mechs  super Sache.


----------



## Homerclon (1. September 2012)

Ein älteres Mechwarrior?

Das, was aktuell in Entwicklung ist, war doch noch auf Nordamerika beschränkt.
Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren, das Spiel.


----------



## Papzt (1. September 2012)

Nein Mechwarrior Online. Ist momentan aber noch in der CBT 
E:
http://mwomercs.com/


----------



## Seeefe (26. September 2012)

Heeeeeeey ich darf jetzt auch endlich in die Closed Beta  Vllt. sollte ich das nächste mal wieder alles mit Max. beantworten 

Heut läuft aber  WoWP Beta Code bekommen, Theorieprüfung B bestanden, was bringt der Tag den noch schönes?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Beta-Key für World of Warplanes? Dann einfach die News lesen.


----------



## iceexcalibur (1. Oktober 2012)

Hab den invite-key eingegeben. Die Seite sagt mir dazu: Wrong Region. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Papzt (1. Oktober 2012)

Dann warst du wohl nicht auf dem EU-Portal


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (1. Oktober 2012)

Cool! Hab direkt einen Key angefordert 

Bin bis heute ein riesiger IL2 Sturmovik-Fan - selbst wenn WoWP nicht so simulationslastig wie IL2 wird, sieht es schon nach Spaß aus


----------



## XT1024 (1. Oktober 2012)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Wenn dann mal die Open Beta startet, und damit die Verschwiegenheitsklausel (NDA) für die Spieler fällt


 Ist wohl _noch_ nicht so weit?!


----------



## Papzt (1. Oktober 2012)

Nein ist noch CBT


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Oktober 2012)

Bin gespannt wie es ist.

Kann mir einer sagen ob es da AA gibt oder ich auf SMAA oder DS zurück greifen muss.


----------



## Homerclon (2. Oktober 2012)

Das fällt auch unter das NDA.
Da aber WoWP die gleiche Engine nutzt wie WoT, kannst du von das eine auf das andere Rückschlüsse ziehen.


----------



## Triniter (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab auch meinen Key bekommen. Danke PCGH!

Ich werd mal direkt meinen alten MS Joystick wieder beim Kumpel abholen und heute nach dem Büro mal den Client downloaden und die ersten Runden flitzen. Auf so einen Dogfightrunde hab ich schon lange gewartet.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Oktober 2012)

Egal habe SGSSAA zum laufen bekommen mehr sag ich


----------



## nulchking (3. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich den Launcher starte geht nichts mehr und ich muss das dingen per Task Manager beenden, jemand ne Idee?


----------



## KornDonat (4. Oktober 2012)

Schon mal probiert über die WoWp exe zu starten ? Vielleicht klappt das ja


----------



## L-man (4. Oktober 2012)

gibt es noch Erfahrungen mit Padsteuerung mit einem PS-Like Pad von logitech? Ich habe zwar einen Betazugang habe mich aber noch nicht aufraffen können es zu spielen. Wollte es heute aml anfangen weil die WoT Server grade neu gestartet werden und wie ich feststellen muss sind die Server gleichzeitig down


----------



## Homerclon (4. Oktober 2012)

Schau dazu bitte ins Offizielle WoWP-Forum.
Da gibts eine Sektion für Beta-Tester, ich bin mir sicher das dort auch ein Thread bzgl. Gamepad-Steuerung zu finden ist.
Wenn du bereits einen Beta-Zugang hast, dann hast du auch einen Forenaccount dort, mit entsprechender Zugangsberechtigung. Die Zugangsdaten sind die selben wie auf der Website / dem Spiel. Bzw. wenn du deinen WoT-Account zur WoWP-Beta-Bewerbung genutzt hast, dann dessen Zugangsdaten.


----------



## Kaffee Mann (4. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte zwei Einladungs Code´s für World of Warplanes beta, falls jemand die haben möchte.


----------



## Homerclon (1. April 2013)

Am 4.4. fällt das NDA.

Ihr könnt bereits jetzt Fragen stellen, und Wünsche für Screenshots äußern.
Ich werde versuchen diese Zeitnah (ab 4.4.) zu beantworten/erfüllen, soweit es mir Möglich ist.


----------



## Memphys (1. April 2013)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Am 4.4. fällt das NDA.
> 
> Ihr könnt bereits jetzt Fragen stellen, und Wünsche für Screenshots äußern.
> Ich werde versuchen diese Zeitnah (ab 4.4.) zu beantworten/erfüllen, soweit es mir Möglich ist.


 
Hast du schonmal die Konkurrenz (War Thunder) gespielt? Was ist besser? Ggf. würd ich dann jetzt auf ne Open Beta warten anstatt War Thunder weiterzuspielen...


----------



## Shiny49 (1. April 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal die Konkurrenz (War Thunder) gespielt? Was ist besser? Ggf. würd ich dann jetzt auf ne Open Beta warten anstatt War Thunder weiterzuspielen...


 Also ich finde War Thunder besser, habe gestern noch einmal in die Beta von World of Warplanes geschaut, War Thunder hat mehr Nationen, mehr Flugzeuge, mehr Spielmodi und ne bessere Performance....


----------



## Homerclon (2. April 2013)

Nein, War Thunder hab ich nicht gespielt.
Da kann ich keinen Vergleich anbieten.


----------



## KornDonat (2. April 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Also ich finde War Thunder besser, habe gestern noch einmal in die Beta von World of Warplanes geschaut, War Thunder hat mehr Nationen, mehr Flugzeuge, mehr Spielmodi und ne bessere Performance....



Dazu kommt die bessere Maus Steuerung, allgemein mehr Möglichkeiten wie z.B. das landen/starten reparieren der Flugzeuge während des Gefechts und später dann noch die Implementierung der Panzer und Schiffe.


----------



## Sturmhai (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Habe mich am Freitag mal wieder an den Beta-Key erinnert und das Spiel installiert.
Nach anfänglicher Begeisterung zieht so langsam schon nach ca. 100 Spielen eine gewisse Eintönigkeit ein.
Jäger zu fliegen ist mir irgendwie zu "hektisch", dafür ist das Wegballern von Bodenzielen dann doch recht
eintönig, auf "Pazifik" gegen die Schiffe macht es noch am meisten Spaß (wobei Spaß hier relativ ist).

Die Steurung finde ich recht gut gelöst (spiele mit Maus), die träge Reaktion passt auch zu
den alten Kisten.

Habe bei den deutschen eine Bf-110 B und bin bei den Russen kurz vor der Il-2...


----------



## Homerclon (29. Mai 2013)

Es gibt zwei Maussteuerungen, die sich spürbar unterscheiden.
Wobei die Steuerung sicherlich noch nicht Final ist, was ich zumindest hoffe.


----------



## SiQ (29. Mai 2013)

Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man World of Warplanes War Thunder vorziehen kann. Die Engine alleine ist die von WoT und einfach nicht für so ein Spiel ausgelegt.


----------



## KornDonat (29. Mai 2013)

SiQ schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man World of Warplanes War Thunder vorziehen kann. Die Engine alleine ist die von WoT und einfach nicht für so ein Spiel ausgelegt.


 
Ich versteh es auch nicht, alleine schon die Steuerung von World of Warplanes ist eine reine Katastrophe...


----------



## Sturmhai (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn man sich bei War Thunder registrieren könnte.
Leider akzeptiert der keine E-Mail-Adresse von mir, egal was ich eingebe, es kommt immer hinten ein rotes "X",
schon bevor ich auf "Play for free" klicke...


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab jetzt ca. 10 Stunden insgesamt gespielt und es war am Anfang von der Steuerung her recht gut. Jetzt hab ich andauernd so einen gelben Pfeil mit einer Linie dran und das Flugzeug reagiert  ziemlich träge. Macht so keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Homerclon (28. Juli 2013)

Schau mal in den Einstellungen, als ich das letzte mal gespielt habe (kurz vor Open Beta), gab es noch zwei Maus-Steuerungen die sich unterschieden haben.
Wenn es noch mehr als eine gibt, dann liegt dir die andere Einstellung vielleicht besser.




Etwas zur Aktualisierung/Aktualität des Eröffnungsposts:
Musste mit WoWP leider aufhören, hab nur noch stark eingeschränkte "Volumen-Flat", da muss ich mich auf 1-2 Online-Spiele beschränken, kann daher kein selbst erstelltes Bildmaterial posten.


----------



## FkAh (17. September 2013)

Kann mir hier jemand beantworten, was diese ominöse Luftherrschaft ist?

Haben eben verloren, obwohl wir noch 2 Flieger hatten, die Gegner 1 udn es über 6 Minuten verblieben Spielzeit waren.


----------



## Homerclon (17. September 2013)

Du bist WoT-Spieler, du kennst also Sieg/Niederlage durch Basiseroberung (Cap).

Das gleiche gibts auch bei WoWP, da es jedoch keine Basis zur Eroberung gibt, gibts hier bei WoWP eine Änderung diesbezüglich. Das Ticken beginnt sobald das Team ein Ziel (Bodenziel oder Flugzeug) zerstört hat.
Der Ticker wird nur angehalten, wenn ein Gleichstand bei zerstörten Zielen besteht. Aber wie bei WoT kann man durch das zerstören eines Gegners den Ticker zurücksetzen.

Das hab ich übrigens im Eröffnungspost bereits erklärt.


----------



## FkAh (17. September 2013)

Ah okay. Danke.  Hab das nämlich gar nicht verstanden, warum wir da auf einmal verloren haben sollten.

Spielst du denn aktiv WoWp?


----------



## Homerclon (17. September 2013)

Nein, zuletzt habe ich in der Closed Beta gespielt, seitdem nicht mehr.

Scroll mal nach oben, erster Beitrag von Seite 10, das klein geschriebene.


----------



## FkAh (17. September 2013)

Achso schade. Werd ich weiter alleien meine Kreise drehen.


----------



## aNTa (27. September 2013)

Als Reaktion auf die PCGH News "World of Warplanes: Release Verschiebung auf November"


Infos zu den Vorteilen der offenen Beta.

Erst einmal der Link wo Wargaming selbst die Vorteile auflistet.
"Link" - Die Vorteile der Teilnahme an der offenen Beta

Das wichtigste ist vor allem...

1. Wer über 700 Ingame Gefechte macht, den erwarten Premiumflugzeuge als Geschenk.
Wer auf die Idee kommt, "Ich schicke einfach all meine Flugzeuge ins Gefecht und gehe zurück in den Hangar"
sei gewarnt, Wargaming hat angekündigt, verschärft gegen so etwas vorzugehen. Es wird nicht toleriert.

2. Token einfliegen!
Man kann alle 24 Stunden Token einfliegen, der Reset ist um 2 Uhr nachts.
Um die Token zu bekommen muss man in die Schlacht ziehen.
Ihr müsst jeweils 1, 3 und 10 Abschüsse, Siege & Bodenziel-Zerstörungen verursachen.
Für 1 - gibt es 10 Token, für 3 - 20, für 10 - 50 daher können täglich maximal 240 Token eingeflogen werden.

Für diese Token kann man sich mehrere Vorteile für die Offizielle Version Sichern.

Das wären unter anderem Premiumspielzeit und Premiumflugzeuge.
Und die Erfahrung die Ihr sammelt ist nicht verloren, sie wird bei Release auf all eure Crew-Member der Tier 1 Flugzeuge verteilt.

Hier noch ein kleiner Tip:
Wenn ihr die Token so schnell wie möglich reinholen möchtet, könnte das evtl. helfen.
1. "Die Rotte" Schnappt euch einen oder zwei Freunde, rein ins ts und auf ins Gefecht.
Zwei oder gar Drei Spieler können ganze Gefechte entscheiden.

2. "Passende Flugzeuge" Sucht euch Flugzeuge, die euch gut liegen.
Mit denen könnt ihr schneller die Abschüsse machen und ihr erhöht dadurch die Siegeschance des Teams.
Wenn meine Kumpels und Ich einfach nur noch Siege einfliegen wollen, steigen wir oft in die Tier 2 Maschine "AR68" (95 Gefechte - Siegchance 77%)
Wenn es darum geht Bodenziele zu zerstören kann ich nur die "IL2 bzw. IL2(t)" empfehlen. ("IL2" 37 Gefechte - Siegchance 54%)
Nur als Beispiel, wollt ihr Siege, erhöht eure chance indem Ihr Flugzeuge nehmt, die euch abgehen! 

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal in der Luft, Get Airborne!

x_aNTa_x


----------



## FkAh (27. September 2013)

Das Premiumflugzeug, glaube Brewster F2A-1, soll aber nicht so dölle sein und kostet 800 Tokens.

Die Premiumspielzeit ist da deutlich attraktiver finde ich. 
Da ich aber von dem ersten releasetermin ausgegangen war, hatte ich schon einmal nen Monat gemacht udn bekomme jetzt nicht mehr genügend Tokens für 180 Tage zusammen. 

Anfangs kam ich mit den amerikanischen Jägern super zurecht, danach irgendwie die Deutschen, weil sie so schön wendig sind und aktuell flieg ich überwiegend Ao192, weil ich da oft gewinne, bei den anderen verliere ich zu oft. 

Aber der Patch war großer Müll, der Launcher ist jetzt irgendwie verbuggt, russische Sprachausgabe und die ganze Oberfläche ist jetzt verkorkst wg. dem Plane_Name, Map_name etc. pp. Hoffe die behebn das bald. 

EDIT:
https://eu.wargaming.net/support/News/NewsItem/View/223/053-patch-issue-for-non-english-launcher


----------



## aNTa (27. September 2013)

Aber man hat mit der Brewster erstmal ein flugzeug für die 100% Crew von den Tier 1 Mühlen. 
Die Crew auf Tier 2 bis 4 umzuschulen lohnt wohl nicht. Bei Premiumflugzeugen braucht man nicht umschulen.

Zu der Spielzeit. 
Bei mir ist es genau das selbe, ich hatte auch schon einen Monat freigeschaltet.
Aber ist wohl auch besser so, da hab ich nicht so einen druck und kann auch mal was auslassen. 

Zum Patch.
Bei mir läufts einwandfrei. 
Ich hatte anfangs Probleme wie im Folgenden Wowp Forums-Beitrag.

Link: wowp Forum

nachdem ich in der "Launcher.cfg" folgende änderung vorgenommen hatte



> So... das steht in der WOWpLaucher.cfg drin:
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <!-- !!!DON'T EDIT, MOVE OR DELETE THIS FILE!!! -->
> ...


hats funktioniert.


----------



## FkAh (27. September 2013)

Hatte WG jetzt auch offiziell vorge3tsellt, wie ich im EDIT gepostet hab.

Ja muss mal überlegen ob ich mri den noch hole, sind halt 800 Tokens. Denke Ich warte aber bis Ende der Beta, je nachdem was mein Tokenstatus und Premium so sagen. 


Hm also bei mir hat das nicht gefunzt, muss ich wohl auf den offiziellen Hotfix wartön.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (9. Oktober 2013)

Moin, 

ich habe mir WoWP letzte Woche mal runtergeladen, und ich muss sagen, das Spiel macht echt Spaß. 
Jedoch finde ich es etwas nervig, dass Luftduelle meistens bzw. so aussehen, wer stärker mit der Maus eine kontinuierliche Kurve ziehen kann und im richtigen Moment abdrückt, der gewinnt und zerstört den Gegner. 
Ich habe auch einige wendige und weniger wendigere Flugzeuge getestet und muss sagen, dass dies fast egal ist...

Trotzdem top spiel


----------



## FkAh (28. Oktober 2013)

Dass es egal ist kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Nen FW57 bpsw. ist deutlich träger als nen Ar 80 und hat auf Dauer wenn er an ihm klebt keine Chance.


Die offene Beta nähert sich nun dem Ende, aber es gibt von Wargaming nochmal ein paar Tokens geschenkt:
Special: Tokens sind des Piloten bester Freund | Ankündigungen | World of Warplanes


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. November 2013)

Wir haben Grafikkarten bei WoP gequält:
World of Warplanes im Test: GPU-Benchmarks mit 11 Grafikkarten und Technik-Check


----------



## Homerclon (15. November 2013)

Jetzt noch einen Test welche CPU empfehlenswert wäre, dann könnte man sehen was man Minimum braucht, und ob die Angaben von WG passen.
Die World-of-Titel sind eigentlich ziemlich CPU-Lastig.

PS: Hab den GraKa-Benchmark im EP verlinkt.


----------

